# Erio's Rom



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 6, 2013)

I am currently working on a rom, and I will keep the space open for discussion, and distribution if all goes well.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2013)

Working on a pokemon hack eh?
Better be hard.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 6, 2013)

Hard huh?  

I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2013)

Which game are you basing your hack off of?

Or are you going to the completely original route?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm hacking FireRed right now.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 6, 2013)

First town so far.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 6, 2013)

I am open to ideas.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 6, 2013)

Make it a dating sim.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 6, 2013)

What direction are you trying to go with it? Is it going to be the traditional "travel from town to town, get badges, beat Elite 4" storyline from the actual games, or are you looking to shake things up a bit? And if so, how much?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Make it a dating sim.


This should be something to see.


Erio Touwa said:


> Hard huh?
> 
> I'll see what I can do.



The Nintendo games just don't hack it when you can beat it with a single starter pokemon.
I suggest looking into Smogon to help you with this.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 6, 2013)

I know what you meant. And no worries I definitely will base the pokemon of gym leaders and stuff off of Smogon's tiers and suggestions. 

As for the story I'm not too sure yet. I was looking for input from everyone.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> I know what you meant. And no worries I definitely will base the pokemon of gym leaders and stuff off of Smogon's tiers and suggestions.
> 
> As for the story I'm not too sure yet. I was looking for input from everyone.



The gameplay comes first, at least if anyone says your story sucks they can still say it was a challenge. 
I would suggest changing the ages to be older of course where it is appropriate to give more freedom with it.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 6, 2013)

I was a bit suck on warps and stuff, but figured it out. Anyone want to see how this will sort of work I'll upload a test rom.

You'll need visual boy advanced. 

Season 4 confirmed to be happening in twice the amount of Season 3.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 6, 2013)

Just noticed the warp is calling the wrong instance when you re-enter the house.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 6, 2013)

Indeed, focus on traditional Pokemon gameplay and make it a decent challenge. Make it so people can't say the opponents are completely retarded. 

It would be fun to make the story a kind of group effort.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 6, 2013)

First Area needs a name.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2013)

I shall name it, NarutoForums town.
I would hate to be that guy, but perhaps putting references to people in the forums would be fun?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 6, 2013)

Anyone who helps with this game will be in it for sure.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 6, 2013)

I need to set up the lab, and finish the warps. Then I can do the scripting and RustRail Town will be complete.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2013)

How detailed can you be with trainer actions?
That will be the most interesting and complicated part.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 6, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> How detailed can you be with trainer actions?
> That will be the most interesting and complicated part.



I can program them to say anything, and have all the movements trainers do in the usual games.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 6, 2013)

Can you replace the music since it's a hack?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 7, 2013)

I believe so.


----------



## Gino (Feb 7, 2013)

E you son of a bitch I'm so proud of you.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 7, 2013)

Very ambitious. I have no real good ideas but I will wish you good luck.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> I believe so.



[YOUTUBE]cdir-T-o_N0[/YOUTUBE]
Could you modernize the music then?
There are tons out there for every song in it.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 7, 2013)

After I finish the warps and scripting for this town I will check on that.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 7, 2013)

I've layed out the first town so you can get some training in since I want this to be challenging.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> After I finish the warps and scripting for this town I will check on that.



I'd be glad to shoot some music in PMs if you are up for it.
You of course don't have to use any of them as I would prefer what is to your taste.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 7, 2013)

I haven't scripted anything in yet really, but you can walk around and get a feel for it a bit. 





> Season 4 confirmed to be happening in twice the amount of Season 3.
> 
> Season 4 confirmed to be happening in twice the amount of Season 3.​


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2013)

Testing it now.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 7, 2013)

If Visual Boy gives you trouble at first do this:

Option > Emulator > Save Type 

Change it to Flash, and the second option to Flash 128k


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2013)

will play this -subs-

what is the story like so far?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> If Visual Boy gives you trouble at first do this:
> 
> Option > Emulator > Save Type
> 
> Change it to Flash, and the second option to Flash 128k



Yea it gave me some trouble something about 1M something chip I hit buttons and then it worked though.
Anyway NO$GBA also works and looks better I think.
I think it would be cool if you just gave us the running shoes to start with.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 7, 2013)

RemChu said:


> will play this -subs-
> 
> what is the story like so far?



Not sure, trying to get a feel for this stuff really. Hands on type of guy and all. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Yea it gave me some trouble something about 1M something chip I hit buttons and then it worked though.
> Anyway NO$GBA also works and looks better I think.
> I think it would be cool if you just gave us the running shoes to start with.



I think I'll need to have a npc (My embodiment most likely) give them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm not to sure on the sound though I'll see which sounds best when I optimize it real quick


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 7, 2013)

Alright, hopefully learning this scripting doesn't kill me.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2013)

Visual sounds a lot better, so I guess I'm using that one.
Hey Erio can you try replacing a song so I can see how it turns out?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 7, 2013)

Honestly I'm not sure how to.


----------



## Magic (Feb 7, 2013)

Prof Oak should be you..

and you should be a secret end game boss


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> Honestly I'm not sure how to.



I'd try replacing the town theme to test it.

Try this? I'm here for help if you need anything.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2013)

Actually looking into it the music would be the most work for you and only still uses GBA instruments no matter what
[YOUTUBE]JCjRPKKHeK4[/YOUTUBE]

Limits of the GBA I guess.
I think you can allow yourself to drop it if you wish.
I honestly wouldn't know where to begin on that part myself without several weeks of experimentation


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 7, 2013)

Focus on the music last. For a game like Pokemon, the priority of stuff to get done should be... 

Map Design --> Working Game Mechanics/Gameplay --> Story --> Music --> Custom Sprites.

That way this project actually picks up steam early on, and hopefully gets more contributors as a result. Reasoning for this order is efficiency. I've never done a romhack, but I have done some game design. 

Fan projects tend to fail because the dev team doesn't do things in a way where they actually see returns. They get discouraged, and abandon the project as a result. Designing a small-scale test map that has all the texture assets you'll be using is important. Gives you a good sense of how things are done, and also allows you to show off tangible evidence of progress. (As Erio has already done.)

Working battles would be the next thing. If the battles don't work in a Pokemon game, what's the point? I'd imagine since this is just a hack of an already existing game, doing the battles shouldn't be too hard. (We'll see.)

Story and characters are easy to make once you take a look around the world they live in. Just comes naturally.

Music is a pain, mostly due to the limitations of the handheld itself.


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Feb 7, 2013)

Knowing nothing about rom hacks, other than playing Drayano's hacks, how hard is it to incorporate choices into the scripting? Like morality choices with consequences or something like that?


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 7, 2013)

Here is a idea for later down the road.

Implement a time machine, which allows you travel to differant times in the pokemon universe, so you to challenge differant trainers.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2013)

Ramen_Bowl said:


> Knowing nothing about rom hacks, other than playing Drayano's hacks, how hard is it to incorporate choices into the scripting? Like morality choices with consequences or something like that?



I would say it's pretty hard just due to how pokemon games tend to work. You always end up at the elite 4/champion for example.
There are no real permanent consequences I can actually think of happening in the games. I mean unless you have seen them done in a pokemon hack.
Examples wouldn't hurt here.

Though I imagine Erio could for example work short term ones in there.
Like make a wrong choice between (yes or no) and you lose all of your money as if you bought something.
Do what you gotta do Erio.


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Feb 7, 2013)

Yeah I figured it'd be as such. Never seen it done before, so it makes sense. Another option would be to incorporate sidequests instead, i.e. joining the 'evil' team of the region.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 7, 2013)

Ramen_Bowl said:


> Knowing nothing about rom hacks, other than playing Drayano's hacks, how hard is it to incorporate choices into the scripting? Like morality choices with consequences or something like that?



Depends how deep you want to go with it. If you're talking choices that cause dramatically different stories, pretty fucking hard. 

Brief example of hard way


> MC is given a Good or Bad option. --> 2 diverging stories are created, Path A and Path B.
> 
> Path A: MC fights Team Rocket. --> Player is given choice to take the stolen pokemon for himself. --> Path A1 and A2 are created.
> 
> ...



Less hard way


> MC comes across a trainer in need! --> Given the choice to help them or don't help them. --> Path A and B have been created.
> 
> Path A: MC helps the trainer. --> Fights attacking Pidgey. --> Receive 3x great balls! --> Never see this character again.
> 
> Path B: MC ignores the trainer. --> Meets trainer later at pokemon center, talking about how he could have used help. --> Never see this character again.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 7, 2013)

Jesus guys I'm new to this stuff.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 7, 2013)

Just do the basics for now. Small simple town map, small Route map with grass, and a small Cave map. That should teach you mapping, and set up a stepping stone into testing triggers for battles. (Route map trigger would be walking in grass, Cave map trigger would be walking anywhere.)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> Jesus guys I'm new to this stuff.


 Just try your best for now.


Patchouli said:


> Just do the basics for now. Small simple town map, small Route map with grass, and a small Cave map. That should teach you mapping, and set up a stepping stone into testing triggers for battles. (Route map trigger would be walking in grass, Cave map trigger would be walking anywhere.)



I didn't know that was you Ms.T you have gone through game design huh?


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 7, 2013)

Couldn't help but notice the suggestion to use VBA earlier in this thread. Should consider using VBA-M insted, since VBA hasn't gotten an update since 2004.



VBA-M gets updated pretty much every month. :33



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Just try your best for now.
> 
> 
> I didn't know that was you Ms.T you have gone through game design huh?



Indeed it is me. 

By "game design experience", I mean like a decade of messing about with RPG Maker. Have read billions of guides of game design as a result. Personally learned that tackling a big, ambitious project the wrong way can guarantee failure. It's all about baby steps. Have to lay the foundation for the game before even thinking about secondary systems that will be layered on top.

But the single-most important thing is to take breaks. You hear me, Erio? If you start getting overwhelmed, take a damned break on this before you get burnt out on the project and abandon it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh thanks, something awesome happens to the music in VBA-M if you turn A and B off.
2 is half of the sounds. so you can do that if you get tired of the music.
The audio quality of a GBA game is wanting though the music is good, even the Gameboy was less staticy than this with it's clearly defined blips and beeps, which is what I would call 2.
eheheheh pokemon center glitch in the first town.
Always wanted to do that.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 7, 2013)

You should change some of your tiles to fit with the whole thing, it will look weird when a grass patch suddenly changes to a street tile without any proper overflow.

I know my shit.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 7, 2013)

Center glitch in first city? are you referring to the upstairs being connected to viridian? If so I've already worked around it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2013)

Erio would you mind this being stickied?
Hoe are things looking in the game?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 7, 2013)

Of course I wouldn't I want ti to be a community project.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Feb 7, 2013)

All right bro             .


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 7, 2013)

So, what's your vision for where this project should go Erio?

What generation/s of pokemon will be used? 
Is the cast new characters, or characters from previous games?
New region?
Is this project going to stick as close to canon as possible (Are we going to be seeing fake pokemon, and TF2 character sprites?), or are we just doing whatever?

These are the answers I must know.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 7, 2013)

I'll can be your tester erio


----------



## Light (Feb 9, 2013)

Just some constructive criticism, I like what you're doing with the first town but it looks boring. Change the tiles. Make it look cooler. IMO I also think it should be a bit bigger. And when you're doing the trainers pokes, make their UI's harder and give them beneficial attacks that will make it hard for the you.

As for a story, here's an idea, the main character lived in a town before the current town, but it was destroyed by for now unknown reasons. Then he is rescued by a king and brought to the first town. He is there for awhile then he figures the king destroyed his hometown and then he leaves and swears to get revenge.


----------



## Krombacher (Feb 9, 2013)

So it's based on Firered? that means only pokemon up to gen 3? Meh.. 

I would say make Gym leaders real Elite fighters. First gym should be level 40+ - you will level up as the story progresses. Maybe you help the evil team in the beginning against some policemen and later on realize what you did was wrong and face the evil team. Like a moral turn-around.

Elite 4 should be level 90+ and Champ should have 6 level 100 Pokemon (I mean for fucks sake hes the fucking champ). I also like the idea of facing the boss of the enemy's team after becoming champ as it is your duty then to protect your region or some other kind of cheesy reason 

Every Pokemon should be accessable. Also some kind of personality and back story behind important characters would be cool. Maybe some two choices sidestories? Like helping some random citizen against a robber so he will give you 50 dollars cause' he's all thankful and shit or help the robber and get 100 dollars?

Well, that are just my ideas, do as you wish I will surely play it


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 9, 2013)

I am going to ask the PokeCommunity pros to help so there will most likely be all 5 gens. The leaders and Elite will use Smogon set ups. Also I expect the elite four to use all lvl 100, and the champ will be infuriating if I have it my way.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 9, 2013)

I made my HeartGold more difficult. It was pretty fun, Red kicked my ass a lot though...


----------



## Krombacher (Feb 9, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> I am going to ask the PokeCommunity pros to help so there will most likely be all 5 gens. The leaders and Elite will use Smogon set ups. Also I expect the elite four to use all lvl 100, and the champ will be infuriating if I have it my way.



Sounds awesome


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 9, 2013)

If we're shooting for a lvl 100 elite four, please tell me we're going to be facing more than 8 gym leaders. Otherwise, I sense grinding in our future.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 9, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> If we're shooting for a lvl 100 elite four, please tell me we're going to be facing more than 8 gym leaders. Otherwise, I sense grinding in our future.



Like a girl paying her way through college.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 9, 2013)

Are you using a ROM editor? If so, they should have distinctions between the parties the first time you face the E4, and the second. Why not just have the 2nd time with Lv100s? on top of that make the Pokemon and trainers on the Sevii Islands stronger to compensate for this change.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 9, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> If we're shooting for a lvl 100 elite four, please tell me we're going to be facing more than 8 gym leaders. Otherwise, I sense grinding in our future.



Erio could make us fight 16 if he wanted to.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 9, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> I am going to ask the PokeCommunity pros to help so there will most likely be all 5 gens. The leaders and Elite will use Smogon set ups. Also I expect the elite four to use all lvl 100, and the champ will be infuriating if I have it my way.



Cool wouldn't have it any other way.
Though linking the thread to there wouldn't be bad.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 10, 2013)

he's using a Gen 3 game as the base right? I don't think they can put Gen IV and V pokemon in a Gen 3 game. You'd have to use a Gen IV or V game as a base...


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 10, 2013)

You're right. I've no idea if they have anything like advance map or advanced text for D/P/PT/B/W/B2/W2.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 10, 2013)

Might just be better to stick to Gen 3 and below. I remember trying to run Desmume on my laptop. FPS was all over the place. Surprisingly resource-heavy little program it is.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 10, 2013)

No$GBA could solve that issue.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 10, 2013)

Well, that's only on my laptop. My desktop can handle it just fine. Was just a bit concerned that people wouldn't be able to play due to PC requirements.



Stuff here may help for making a romhack of gen 5.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 11, 2013)

Also tools for romhacking for gens 4 and 5 are not as advanced as the tools for romhacking gen 3. For a first rom hack, it is best to stick to gen 3 .


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Feb 11, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> he's using a Gen 3 game as the base right? I don't think they can put Gen IV and V pokemon in a Gen 3 game. You'd have to use a Gen IV or V game as a base...


It's possible, there are a few open slots in the Pok?Dex but after using those he'd have to replace some Pok?mon(I think you'd have to use two programs for that, YAPE and unLZ.GBA, but I'm not sure). 

But I think it's better if he doesn't do that, since he has to compress sprites and edit all their names, attacks, et cetera.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 11, 2013)

He could add a few key pokemon, namely legendaries. I am sure people have made gen 4and 5 pokemon sprites for gen 3.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 27, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> He could add a few key pokemon, namely legendaries. I am sure people have made gen 4and 5 pokemon sprites for gen 3.



Most likely they have.


----------



## Ghost (Mar 9, 2013)

Have a level 100 rattata named Saikyou somewhere.


----------

